# premier tickets?



## Magpie (18 Nov 2010)

I bought 2 tickets for Take That through a site called premier tickets which was recommended by a friend. I paid by credit card online, opted to collect tickets from their office, and received a confirmation email. 
I've been calling them to find out when they are available to pick up but no-one answers any of the 3 numbers. I left messages and also emailed but no response. 
I am worried now that they are scammers/have folded/something else dodgy and I am down 200euro. They are for a gift due in 2 weeks also.

Has anyone heard of/used this company? If they can't or won't give me the tickets can I get a chargeback from Visa? Any other suggestions?

TIA


----------



## brodiebabe (19 Nov 2010)

My husband got 2 tickets for the All Blacks game tomorrow and has got tickets for Man Utd v. Liverpool in Old Trafford in the past.  He has never been let down.

I am actually looking at the rugby tickets on the mantlepiece right now as he had them in his glove box and I told him to take them in from the car in case it was stolen


----------

